# hey



## colin_jones

hi my name is colin

my fiance Terrie is part of this site and shes finally convinced me to join.

We have a son called John-Rhys and we live in North Wales (currently with my parents)

I accidently joined up as Colin but typed in the wrong email address by accident just incase Admin want to delete that account.

look forward to chatting to you all

Colin


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome to Baby and Bump Colin :D


----------



## sophie

hiya and welcome.
congratulations.
x


----------



## colin_jones

just a question... are you all girls on this forum!?


----------



## sophie

:lol: there are some men about on the forum!


----------



## Caroline

hello and welcome. :D There are a few blokes on here and increasing in number.


----------



## colin_jones

phew lol


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yes there are a few guys pottering about. Valentine75 is a guy (mine infact :lol: )


----------



## colin_jones

ah yeah... he made something on photobucket and now terrie is getting frustrated trying to upload images to it.... shes not very computer minded lol!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Thats the guy lol.

Photobuckt is pretty simple to use, she'll soon get the hang of it


----------



## weestar21

hey colin welcome to BabyandBump  

glad to see another bloke around my OH comes on now and again but he pretends hes shy and doesnt post much :lol: :lol: his id is locky2306

anyway hope you enjoy your stay at the mad house :lol: :lol: 

xxx


----------



## colin_jones

lol im sure i will... ill keep an eye out for him... how do i join the guys bit of the forum?


----------



## Arcanegirl

theres a bit that says "click here" you go there to join


----------



## weestar21

you need to spam 10 posts :lol: :lol: i think anyway and then ask nicely to wobbles or stir crazy i think :? and they will grant you the golden key and let you in maybe :lol: :lol: 

not sure how many posts it is but after a few you need to click the 'click here'


----------



## colin_jones

oh right i see now... im such a plonker!


----------



## Jase

ello, i'm a bloke. don't let the girlies bully you, they gang up and get hormonal! :shock:


----------



## sophie

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h70/saff23/slap.gif


:rofl:


----------



## Jase

see! 
:sad1:


----------



## LynnieH

Jase said:

> ello, i'm a bloke. don't let the girlies bully you, they gang up and get hormonal! :shock:

And most the lads love it!!

Welcome Colin!


----------



## colin_jones

haha jase! i know Terrie picks on me all the time... i just stay out of her way haha :shock:


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Colin

Welcome to BabyandBump. My OH is a member/owner but he rarely appears :roll: Valentine is always about, Jase lurks around with some witty comments :lol: & ImTheDaddy is usually about but they have just welcomed their new addition to the family & are currently quiet *sigh* :lol: 

Again welcome :wave:

Men don't really need 10 posts tbh Its my OH guarding the room :roll: Access sorted :wink:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

ello welcome have fun!!!


----------



## Imi

Hiya welcome to the forum!!

Yes there are men here and i have yet to make mine join ... but the bugger will even if i have to batter him round the head lol!!

Have fun and chat to you soon!!

An hey well done terrie come on girls get the fellas on ere!!
xx


----------



## Tam

Hello :hi:

Welcome to the forum!

Hope you enjoy the site :D


----------



## Stef

Welcome. :)


----------



## ImTheDaddy

Hey There Colin,

Good to have you on board.

Get posting more posts and then check out the Mens Room.

We need more blood to get it going a bit.

Hope to see you in there soon.

Welcome to the Forum!!!
:hi: :hi: 

Paul


----------

